# Scroll Saw Woodworking Show, Cleveland Ohio...



## paul44224 (Jul 19, 2011)

There will be a Scroll Saw Picnic May 4th, 5th, 6th at the Richfield Days Inn. All information is at http://www.northeasternohioscrollers.yolasite.com Going to be a great time! Anyone interested in the scroll saw club can message me. 
Thanks!
Paul


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

I hope you get a good crowd


----------

